# It's quiet. Too quiet!



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Maybe I don't check in on MLS enough, but it seems to me that there are not that many posts, or that many new projects coming from many of our long-time modelers who could always be counted on to show a new structure, loco, or whatever. I could name names, but I like keeping my friends. What I'm wondering is, are some of us burned out on our hobby? Out of cash? Out of time? Out of imagination? Or, worse, ailing? Personally, I'm pretty busy with my so-called part-time job, travel and day-to-day tasks. In fact, I haven't touched any of my three on-going (meaning, "unfinished") projects in months. I want to, but something else always gets in the way. Like Photoshop, which can rule your life. But I've always enjoyed reading about other people's projects and living vicariously through them, so rignt now I feel unfulfilled. Or is it just me?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I canna wurk any fastur Cap'n or she'll blow! 

I think I only have seven or eight projects actively under construction at the moment... and I did some work on two today. 

OTOH, Several others are stalled due to lack of funds for detail parts and decals.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Joe, maybe it's your turn! 
Don't forget the pics.... you know we love pics! 

All the best, 
John


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Or is it just me? 
It's just you and the holidays ;-)


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I miss the others who for various reason have also stopped posting, for example Chris Walas and Dave Fletcher's postings were what first got me to try kitbashing in LS, I miss their projects and input. 

I know for myself that since I finished the portable layout I simply havent had any projects of late, my "next big thing" will be rebuilding my tiny O-27 layout, not much interest to many of those here. My current LS project is a simple reassembly of an HLW 0-4-0 loco literally from spare parts, other than that my interest will likely focus more on photography on the layout. 

As for LS in general I have to freely admit that between the price increases, my downsizing my roster to match my small layout, and the general lack of relevent new small products for someone in my space constrained circumstances I simply havent had much interest in things. I still look and read but unless your actually doing something theres not much to share other than answering questions or commenting on someones project.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I have goals (moderate goals) I try to accomplish SOMETHING every day on the BibleGrove. And feel that I tend ot post too much, hence my turntable project. I am excited to post every little achievment and am now stalled on the completion do to lack of funds. I think it is best to only start a post when you can do the start to finish pics etc.? Just me thinking out loud.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic, I have a nice front gearbox with wheels from an Aristo Pacific and a HLW 4 wheel flat body..... I'm thinking maybe you really need to build a 2-2-0 with tender this winter.... hehehehe












It would save me the additional $20 or so in fleabay parts, and it's more local to your area (it ran in LA)


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I have not posted anything for a while as I have recently moved and have been pre occupied upgrading the house. This summer I do not plan on laying track as there is too much work fixing the yard up but will be planning the layout out then. I check MLS daily and noticed that there is not many new post on projects as well. I just chucked it up to its winter and most may have things on hold. 

Once I get started again I will be making many post but this summer will be slow.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

who for various reason have also stopped posting
Various reasons include the hassles of this site - since the arrival of the "new" version of Forum software, with its wonderful 'social network' features [which no-one uses and which stopped the friendly pm system in its tracks, and the bugs that make links and photos a pain to post] --- is it any wonder people stopped posting?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I dunno Pete, those that do post don't seem to have that problem. 

Perhaps our more frequent posters are at the point of 'been there, done that' with most all projects.... The road is complete and they are operating their pikes. 

John


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mik on 14 Jan 2011 10:34 AM 
Vic, I have a nice front gearbox with wheels from an Aristo Pacific and a HLW 4 wheel flat body..... I'm thinking maybe you really need to build a 2-2-0 with tender this winter.... hehehehe












It would save me the additional $20 or so in fleabay parts, and it's more local to your area (it ran in LA)










OK Mik this is really wierd, I just bought almost the identical set of HLW parts off of Ebay to rebuild my HLW 040, I mean almost every part! You werent the seller were you?

I have that engine on my "to do" list, with almost all the bits squirreled away, just need the incentive to do it. It was called the 'San Gabriel' it was shipped unassembled around Cape Horn, reassembled in LA and ran on the Los Angeles and San Pedro RR, that line later became the Los Angeles and Salt Lake RR which ran up thru Pasadena to Salt Lake City in Utah, part of that line was the Pasadena and Altadena RR which theres still a section of ROW a block from my house.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

No, I wasn't the seller... but I may buy a set eventually.

This is all I have, plus a stray cowcatcher... and maybe a small wheelset or two.










I think you could probably take the Kalamazoo side tanks and bunker plus the HLW flat to build the tender? Probably want to do a 2:3 or 1:2 gear reduction on the gearbox (with a Delton c-16 motor?) unless you really want a flyer. 


If you want the parts, let me know.... Or I'll have to start saving nickles to build it myself


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Vic, 
I do check in most days, but not much I can usually help with these days. I think the kit bashing aspect for narrow guage modellers is alive and well here, I think scale modelling, prototype research, history, for the narrow gauge guys has indeed subsided except for guys like Kevin, but most of us are still here and hugely active. For the last 3 years, and now entering the 4th year I've been working on my book "The Art & Architecture of American Locomotive Imports to Australia, 1876 - 1920", which is a very colour filled book with over 60 drawings in full colour of early locos, including many from the US that demonstrate the architectural progression. The book has taken most of my free time, that and building Dad's O scale swiss layout, for the 2nd time (He moved last year). The drawings in the book are finely detailed, based on original builder's data and take as much time to draw as a model to build, so I've been working on that, rather than full 3D models, other than assistance to Accucraft. I think there is about another years worth of work to complete the book. I have 8 more loco imports to draw and 3 -4 more US based engines, then all the drawings are done. The writing is much faster. Each drawing, with all the builder's info researched and at my finger tips, takes 3-4 full days - or two weekends. 

When done, depending on interest, we may roll out another loco building class here, with historical background again, so that interested folks know why and how things worked, who owned them and what was the reason for the design - inputting much into the models they build. I do come onto MLS most days. 

David.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 14 Jan 2011 11:17 AM 
who for various reason have also stopped posting
Various reasons include the hassles of this site - since the arrival of the "new" version of Forum software, with its wonderful 'social network' features [which no-one uses and which stopped the friendly pm system in its tracks, and the bugs that make links and photos a pain to post] --- is it any wonder people stopped posting? 

Yes.
the extra time needed to prepare the picture's urls, does not combine with scarce time.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

David, 
I'm glad to see you post that you are indeed still around and busy. True with most of the other in-valuable folks around here too. Me? I'm busy. Taking care of mom and my self adn my family. My fledgling ladder roadbed sits under the snow awaiting some track on it and some minor landscaping around it. I really need to find my workbench too. I've got plenty of projects and not enough time, But to quote another long lost poster, "GET some RAILS down and play trains!" I plan on it this spring. I want to get some of the projects out of the boxes though and start working on them. That will require a thorough cleaning of the workshop. 

Chas


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm still here and I check in most days as well, Vic. The new software isn't doing me any favors, so I've given up trying to post. Seems some of us just couldn't quite make the transition to the "improved" program. Still have far too many projects on the go as well as a busy real life, but fear not, Rogue County is alive and well, just lying low till the next software update. 
Chris


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

As a member here for the past ten years, I agree with Chris about the software "change". When the first real change occurred over two years ago, I believe a lot of folks just didn't want to deal with the frustrations associated with posting pictures and stopped posting altogether. I guess will see what the next big change brings. I REALLY miss seeing some of the folks who used to post here.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 14 Jan 2011 11:29 AM 
I dunno Pete, those that do post don't seem to have that problem. 

Perhaps our more frequent posters are at the point of 'been there, done that' with most all projects.... The road is complete and they are operating their pikes. 

John 
Having completed my Phase II segment and not seeing a promising economy anywhere in the horizon, I am among those who are done for now. No track-laying this year. No new towns. Probably no new structures, either. And I already have all the rolling stock I will probably ever need. Besides, I have other projects that now will be taking precedence. Except for the occasional photo shoot of an existing operation, or a comment on someone else's project or observations, not much more to be said. At least, not yet.


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

It is probably a normal "changing of the guard."

As time goes by people get into the hobby and have a lot of questions. Gradually they get their questions answered and their layouts built. They then become the new experts replacing the older ones who have moved on to other things or had situations arise that have a greater priority - or for many of us health issues (ours or family members) come up and priorities change.

Sometimes people find other hobbies that draw their interest and sometimes they return to this hobby.

This can be a very time consuming and expensive hobby and sometimes some of us get burned out and need a change - or it can be any combination of things. Some have said they left the forums because they got tired of the personal conflicts. 

Many friendships develop through the forums and with the low cost of interstate and international communications, personal phone calls and emails can replace the forums. 

Take your choice. There are as many reasons as there are people who are no longer active.

Jerry


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi guys,

I agree the software can be a pain...I've been busy building stuff but usually post my progress on a Swiss specific forum because the European section never gets much interest here.

My latest project was a 1:22.5 working genset to power my telescopic light tower. It's battery powered and uses a Massoth DCC sound decoder to make the diesel sound and power the lights which plug into it. 
Here are some pictures:



























And this is the worktrain that it goes with:









BTW, light tower is brass, genset mixer and container are all built out of styrene.
Keith


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm working on my 56 Buick Roadmaster. Just got it home today from the body shop. Now need to get it back together.
















So, no train dollars available! I did just work on my Challenger I made a couple of years ago, re-did the front drive. Layout is snowed in, did post rotary videos/stills.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Like a few others, it appears, I just cannot get to grips with how you post pictures. Peter Bunce has phoned me and patiently tried to help me. Sorry Peter I drew a blank. Dwight has mailed me instructions as have other Mods. Sorry it is just too frustrating to bother with.
Other wise I'm in here several times a day and will carry on doing so.
Rod


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm also still around and post from time to time when I think I have a contribution to make. I've spent most this past year trying to complete my new railroad. As one gets older, everything just takes longer.

I have a couple of new projects underway and will post them when I've made a little more progress. One project is to add another car that will serve as support to my Private Car. It is a highly modified and customized AMS combine. When the president of the line wishes to take his buddies on a hunting trip, this car will provide the required accommodations.

BTW, I just took delivery of my new Accucraft Mason Bogie. It's one beautiful engine and might be the last engine I'll ever buy. It will serve as the president's primary motive force and will be used on rare occasions.


Doc


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I have to disagree about it being "hard" to post photos.. 
yes, the old "insert image" button was easy, and its a shame that no longer works.. 
but we figured out the work-around ages ago, and IMO its really not that difficult: 










you just have to type the bits in black, then copy and paste the image URL.. 
I memorized the text a long time ago, I can now insert an image in seconds.. 
even if you dont want to memorize the text, just print that out, or bookmark it, and its always handy.. 
(and after you do it a few times, you will memorize it whether you plan to or not!  

yes, I admit its "less convenient" than before..but this method certainty cant be classified as "difficult".. 
and I dont see why it should keep anyone from the forum.. 
its not any harder than many other things we have to learn just to use a computer.. 

(note, there are two blank spaces in the "black text"..one space between img and src, and the other space is between " and / at the end.
those are the only two spaces in the whole thing..(you shouldnt use blank spaces in your image filename) 


Scot


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

I too have been a little busy and a lot idle. This is more to do with the blown PCB to my milling machine which (after 3 months of waiting) the manufacturers have finally told me -is duff!!! Click the web and 8 hours later I have a brand new PCB.... The current loco is rather strange and unique problems have arisen with it -but I still progress -if somewhat slowly.



















regards

ralph


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Rod Fearnley on 15 Jan 2011 02:48 AM 
Like a few others, it appears, I just cannot get to grips with how you post pictures. Peter Bunce has phoned me and patiently tried to help me. Sorry Peter I drew a blank. Dwight has mailed me instructions as have other Mods. Sorry it is just too frustrating to bother with.
Other wise I'm in here several times a day and will carry on doing so.
Rod 



I have to agree with Rod, must be an EASIER way!!!!! Regal


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Or just upgrade to 1st class to get the insert button back. 

Greg


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 15 Jan 2011 10:08 AM 
Or just upgrade to 1st class to get the insert button back. 

Greg 



Doesnt work..even for first class members.
well, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesnt..its sporadic..
(we have had several threads about this over the last year or so.)
thats why we came up with the method I posted above..that *always* works, for everyone..


Scot


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Too quiet?

*I can make it louder!*


Been overwhelmed with work around here so I haven't been doing a lot of things I'd like.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been using the method shown below from the beginning. It never even occurred to me to do it any other way--and I am NOT a computer geek. It is simply not that difficult to take the time to learn and then use the HTML function provided on this site. You do need to have images stored somewhere else, though. If you have first-class MLS membership already, even that is taken care of. Posted By Scottychaos on 15 Jan 2011 08:44 AM 
I have to disagree about it being "hard" to post photos.. 
yes, the old "insert image" button was easy, and its a shame that no longer works.. 
but we figured out the work-around ages ago, and IMO its really not that difficult: 










you just have to type the bits in black, then copy and paste the image URL.. 
I memorized the text a long time ago, I can now insert an image in seconds.. 
even if you dont want to memorize the text, just print that out, or bookmark it, and its always handy.. 
(and after you do it a few times, you will memorize it whether you plan to or not!  

yes, I admit its "less convenient" than before..but this method certainty cant be classified as "difficult".. 
and I dont see why it should keep anyone from the forum.. 
its not any harder than many other things we have to learn just to use a computer.. 

(note, there are two blank spaces in the "black text"..one space between img and src, and the other space is between " and / at the end.
those are the only two spaces in the whole thing..(you shouldnt use blank spaces in your image filename) 


Scot


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Scot. 
The *insert* image button works just fine. I can't comment on the upload button. Never tried it. My pics are all stored on my own websites. 
I posted a bunch of pics or the Hudson install posting yesterday. 
I never have a problem with pics.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 15 Jan 2011 02:11 PM 
Scot. 
The *insert* image button works just fine. I can't comment on the upload button. Never tried it. My pics are all stored on my own websites. 
I posted a bunch of pics or the Hudson install posting yesterday. 
I never have a problem with pics. 



Last time I tried it, a few months ago, it wasnt working for me..
we had multiple threads about it..it would work for some people, and not for others..it was all very well documented! 

this is how the whole IMG SRC thing came about in the first place, because the "insert image" button was not working.. 

virtually every time I have tried it over the last year, it has not worked.. 


testing:










looks like it working again!
either its been actually fixed, or I just hit a lucky day..

Scot


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

I think something has been fixed. I tried loading this photo a couple of weeks ago with no luck, but it looks like it's working now?








Chris


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

An interesting discussion. There seem to be LOTS of advocates that say it's EASY. You just have to enter a few tags and your picture shows up. 

Well, that's true. But this is the ONLY site I know of that requires tags at all. It's 2011, not 2001. There seems to be lots of folks that have trouble posting their pictures. 

You can rationalize all you want; I know how to cut, copy, and paste - but it's still a PITA to post pictures here. I know I've cut back on my posting here. 

If not for the friendships that I have made here, I probably would have just given up.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess I'm one of the lucky ones. I resize my photos, use the upload key to store them on mls and then use the insert image button to put the picture in my post. Works everytime for me. 
Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Just use photobucket, upload pics, and select and copy the tag with the picture and paste here. Then you don't have to deal with the issues on here for that. Back to topic on hand,

been putting back together my 2-6-0,
finished a diner style restaurant which I'll show soon once I get the last parts I'm waiting for,
redid my work area,
built a flat car,
deciding on the next project to do, have a silo to build, bank, hotel, and one or two more buildings. Have to do more weathering on the cars and buildings. Deciding on lighting for my two towns too.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, it seems that some of you have been busy. Now I gotta get off the...dime. Hey Jerry, love that Buick. My best buddy in high school drove a 56 Century (his parents' car) with almost the same paint scheme. It was one of the hottest rides at the time, right up their with the '55 and 56 Chevy. In fact, for a long time while GM had real divisions, Buicks won a lot of various kinds of races, including drags. I remember a guy name Lenny Kennedy, who used to be the man when it came to Buicks. Today, we've got cars like Vettes and Caddys running around with Chevy small-block V-8s badged as whatever the car is called. So much for brand identity.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry;

My Dad's first Buick was a 1955 Roadmaster. Much like the later model you are restoring. Mom loved the air conditioning.

Has anyone ever considered how much Darth Vader's mask resembles a slightly abstract version of the head-on view of a 1955 or 1956 Buick Roadmaster?

Just a thought,
David Meashey


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Well thanks to Scotty, DaveC, I seem to have mastered the dark aret of posting pictures here. I shall probably need my "Crib card" for a while though.
Rod


----------

